# Land of the Dead



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought it time for me to ressurect my sort unofficial/unauthorized duty of starting Horror film threads on this board to get some discussions about up-n-coming movies going. Not much going on in this particular space as of late, and seeing something on another board whose initials are "D.C." I just felt the time was right to do this once again. The film I speak of at this moment is George Romero's *Land of the Dead.*

The good news is we aren't going to have to wait until October to view this puppy; no sir, the release date is now June 24! It's been over 20 years since the last original "Dead" installment, and I hope George hasn't lost his touch in creating undead flesh eaters. This film has the likes of Asia Argento and John Leguizamo (did I spell it right?) and a special guest appearance by Tom Savini, Simon Pegg and Edgar Wright. Everyone, it seems loves Zombies.

The trailer is supposed to hit April 29; and until then, feast your eyes on this lovely photo of the new walking dead, kiddies!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds interesting, I hope it turns out to be a good film.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The trailer is finally up; check it out here: http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/georgearomeroslandofthedead.html

If the trailer is any indication with its stellar line-up, this movie is going to kick as much ass as his prior installments and Zack Snyders modern classic, *Dawn of the Dead (2004).* Still can't wait to see parts IV and V of *Return of the Living Dead* and the Aussie film *Undead.* I believe the latter is slated for a July release and haven't had any info come my way as to any new dates for the first two but it will be this year. I can't help but feel that Romero's film will bolster intrest in the other flicks. All I can say it's about time George once again became a contender in the genre he put on top. George Romero Zombie films rule!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks pretty slick. Between this, War of the Worlds, Devil's Rejects and Star Wars, this summer is going to kick ass for movies!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah watched the trailer a couple weeks ago, looks good. Not sure about the big names in the films tho, doesnt seem Romero-like to do that

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well sucka's, the wait is finally over! Tomorrow, we get to see what Mr. Romero has been up to in Canada for the past few months shooting the fourth installment in his "Dead" series. Here's hoping it was all worth the wait.


----------

